# Headed your Way!!



## H-Town Archer (Nov 28, 2006)

Moving to Cape Town in 2 weeks all the way from Houston, Texas!! Looking forward to my move and hopefully meet some fellow archers!!


----------



## normbates1 (Apr 14, 2008)

Welcome, to the area. You're coming just in time. The Cape Town Jazz Festival is April 3-4th. I'm going to try to make a road trip over.


----------



## jcdup (Jul 8, 2007)

H-Town Archer said:


> Moving to Cape Town in 2 weeks all the way from Houston, Texas!! Looking forward to my move and hopefully meet some fellow archers!!



You will probably have to change your AT handle to C-Town Archer 

I'm sure you'll have a great time in our country.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Make a stop over at the Blue Peter Hotel on the Bloubergstrand !!!
Nice few at the table mountain, around 40 yard to the beach and nice hotel ( good cold drinks ).:wink:
Wish to can stay there now


----------



## Skirt (Feb 18, 2008)

jcdup said:


> You will probably have to change your AT handle to C-Town Archer


 Good idea !


Welcome to our country. As long as you've been practicing to say "The Mountain" you'll be OK. :wink:

Also, think about getting one of these :motorbike:

Best riding area in SA


----------



## H-Town Archer (Nov 28, 2006)

Well I'm here and it's day number 16 or so. I'm living in Bantry Bay and hope to find somewhere to shoot soon. Any suggestions?


----------



## jcdup (Jul 8, 2007)

Hi

I'm sure the boys from the South will respond. The only range I know of is at Stillbow just outside Stellenbosch. I'm sure there is something closer.


----------

